# What is this pop up?



## fmonte

I close it by clicking the x because once I made the mistake of clicking on it and it locked up my computer. It pops up 4 or 5 times a day. the time that I clicked on it, I had to restore to an earlier time. Very annoying.


----------



## claptonman

It's malware or a virus. John will be by sometime tomorrow and give you steps to get rid of the infection.


----------



## johnb35

One of your system restore files is infected.  First lets make sure you aren't infected with anything else.

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware *from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run *Rkill.scr*,  *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*.  If you are still having issues running rkill then try downloading these renamed versions of the same program.

*EXPLORER.EXE*
*IEXPLORE.EXE*
*USERINIT.EXE*
*WINLOGON.EXE*

But *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the *HijackThis* installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

When the hijackthis log appears in a notepad file, click on the edit menu, click select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Come back to your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## fmonte

Thank you, please let me know if you need anything else.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:41, on 2011/12/11
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\RaMaint.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LogMeIn.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LMIGuardian.exe
C:\Program Files\Memeo\AutoBackup\MemeoBackgroundService.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTSMLBIZ\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Seagate\Seagate Dashboard\SeagateDashboardService.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WFXSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\WinFax\WFXMOD32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DevDtct2.exe
C:\Program Files\MiniCLIP\mclip.exe
C:\Program Files\MMTaskbar\MultiMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\AAM Updates Notifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\5.0.1423.0\mswinext.exe
C:\Program Files\Wisdom-soft ScreenHunter 5 Free\ScreenHunter.exe
C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
c:\program files\real\realplayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.conduit.com/?SearchSource=10&ctid=CT2704262
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: UrlSearchHook Class - {00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Wisdom-soft toolbar - {6dfc55bb-bfff-485a-9709-90c3fdf6db58} - C:\Program Files\Wisdom-soft\tbWisd.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder Toolbar - {f999a48b-1950-4d81-9971-79018f807b4b} - C:\Program Files\FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder\prxtbFre2.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: FreeSoundRecorder Toolbar - {32b29df0-2237-4370-9a29-37cebb730e9b} - C:\Program Files\FreeSoundRecorder\prxtbFre0.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: FreeSoundRecorder - {32b29df0-2237-4370-9a29-37cebb730e9b} - C:\Program Files\FreeSoundRecorder\prxtbFre0.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Canon Easy Web Print Helper - {68F9551E-0411-48E4-9AAF-4BC42A6A46BE} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\EWPBrowseLoader.dll
O2 - BHO: Wisdom-soft toolbar - {6dfc55bb-bfff-485a-9709-90c3fdf6db58} - C:\Program Files\Wisdom-soft\tbWisd.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: RoboForm - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.7018.1622\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar BHO - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\5.0.1423.0\npwinext.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder - {f999a48b-1950-4d81-9971-79018f807b4b} - C:\Program Files\FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder\prxtbFre2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\5.0.1423.0\npwinext.dll,-100 - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\5.0.1423.0\npwinext.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Wisdom-soft toolbar - {6dfc55bb-bfff-485a-9709-90c3fdf6db58} - C:\Program Files\Wisdom-soft\tbWisd.dll
O3 - Toolbar: FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder Toolbar - {f999a48b-1950-4d81-9971-79018f807b4b} - C:\Program Files\FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder\prxtbFre2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: FreeSoundRecorder Toolbar - {32b29df0-2237-4370-9a29-37cebb730e9b} - C:\Program Files\FreeSoundRecorder\prxtbFre0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBSCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBStime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (reboot)] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [DeleteEngineAfterUpdate] reg DELETE HKCU\Software\ConduitEngine /f
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Device Detector 3.lnk = C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DevDtct2.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MultiMon Taskbar.lnk = C:\Program Files\MMTaskbar\MultiMon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll/RC_AddToList.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Preview - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll/RC_Preview.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll/RC_Print.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: iOpus iMacros - {0483894E-2422-45E0-8384-021AFF1AF3CD} - C:\Program Files\iMacros\imacros.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: iMacros Web Automation - {0483894E-2422-45E0-8384-021AFF1AF3CD} - C:\Program Files\iMacros\imacros.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {76A2A0AB-38B7-46DB-8E47-F10CDE4D7920} - http://aerial.leepa.org/ecwplugins/NCS.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: B-Service - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\Frank\Application Data\Mikogo\B-Service.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Brother BidiAgent Service for Resource manager (brmfbags) - Brother Industries, Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\BrmfBAgS.exe
O23 - Service: BrSplService (Brother XP spl Service) - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: getPlus(R) Helper - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlus_HelperSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Linksys Updater (LinksysUpdater) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Linksys\Linksys Updater\bin\LinksysUpdater.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn Maintenance Service (LMIMaint) - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\RaMaint.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LogMeIn.exe
O23 - Service: lxbs_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbscoms.exe
O23 - Service: MemeoBackgroundService - Memeo - C:\Program Files\Memeo\AutoBackup\MemeoBackgroundService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Panasonic Local Printer Service - Panasonic Communications Co., Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\PANASO~1\LocalCom\lmsrvnt.exe
O23 - Service: Panasonic Trap Monitor Service - Panasonic - C:\PROGRA~1\PANASO~1\TRAPMO~1\Trapmnnt.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB11 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\11.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB11.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Seagate Dashboard Service (SeagateDashboardService) - Memeo - C:\Program Files\Seagate\Seagate Dashboard\SeagateDashboardService.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft RemoteAssist - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\supportsoft\bin\ssrc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe SwitchBoard (SwitchBoard) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: WinFax PRO (wfxsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WFXSVC.EXE

--
End of file - 15666 bytes


Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.2.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 8351

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.2180

2011/12/11 11:39:30 AM
mbam-log-2011-12-11 (11-39-30).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 225914
Time elapsed: 11 minute(s), 24 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 2

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
c:\documents and settings\Frank\Desktop\televisionfanatic.exe (Adware.FunWeb) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Frank\local settings\temp\510a16e6.tmp (Backdoor.Bot) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## johnb35

You have some crap software installed on your system.  I would like to see logs from Combofix but you will need to run it first.

*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* here :

*Combofix*


When the page loads click on the blue combofix download link next to the BleepingComputer Mirror.
Save the file to your windows desktop.  The combofix icon will look like this when it has downloaded to your desktop.





We are almost ready to start ComboFix, but before we do so, we need to take some preventative measures so that there are no conflicts with other programs when running ComboFix. At this point you should do the following:


Close all open Windows including this one. 

Close or disable all running Antivirus, Antispyware, and Firewall programs as they may interfere with the proper running of ComboFix. Instructions on disabling these type of programs can be found *here*.
Once these two steps have been completed, double-click on the ComboFix icon found on your desktop. Please note, that once you start ComboFix you should not click anywhere on the ComboFix window as it can cause the program to stall. In fact, when ComboFix is running, do not touch your computer at all. The scan could take a while, so please be patient.

Please click on I agree on the disclaimer window.
ComboFix will now install itself on to your computer. When it is done, a blue screen will appear as shown below.





ComboFix is now preparing to run. When it has finished ComboFix will automatically attempt to create a System Restore point so that if any problems occur while using the program you can restore back to your previous configuration. When ComboFix has finished creating the restore point, it will then backup your Windows Registry as shown in the image below.





Once the Windows Registry has finished being backed up, ComboFix will attempt to detect if you have the Windows Recovery Console installed. If you already have it installed, you can skip to this section and continue reading. Otherwise you will see the following message as shown below:





At the above message box, please click on the Yes button in order for ComboFix to continue. Please follow the steps and instructions given by ComboFix in order to finish the installation of the Recovery Console.

Please click on yes in the next window to continue scanning for malware.

ComboFix will now disconnect your computer from the Internet, so do not be surprised or concerned if you receive any warnings stating that you are no longer on the Internet. When ComboFix has finished it will automatically restore your Internet connection.

ComboFix will now start scanning your computer for known infections. This procedure can take some time, so please be patient.

While the program is scanning your computer, it will change your clock format, so do not be concerned when you see this happen. When ComboFix is finished it will restore your clock settings to their previous settings. You will also see the text in the ComboFix window being updated as it goes through the various stages of its scan. An example of this can be seen below.





When ComboFix has finished running, you will see a screen stating that it is preparing the log report.

This can take a while, so please be patient. If you see your Windows desktop disappear, do not worry. This is normal and ComboFix will restore your desktop before it is finished. Eventually you will see a new screen that states the program is almost finished and telling you the programs log file, or report, will be located at C:\ComboFix.txt.

When ComboFix has finished, it will automatically close the program and change your clock back to its original format. It will then display the log file automatically for you.  

Now you just click on the edit menu and click on select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Then come to the forum in your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.  



In your next reply please post:

The ComboFix log
A fresh HiJackThis log
An update on how your computer is running

Also after combofix runs it will automatically create a log but will not show it.  So please navigate to C:\Qoobox and in that folder will be a file named add-remove programs.txt.  Please open that file and copy and paste the contents in your next reply with the other logs.


----------



## fmonte

Here you go John. You asked about how it is acting. I am still getting the pop up. Thank you.

This morning it popped up and the line item read:

C: system volume information\restore 464D\trojan horse generic 26 QLO inf

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 08:23, on 2011/12/12
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\RaMaint.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LogMeIn.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LMIGuardian.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Memeo\AutoBackup\MemeoBackgroundService.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTSMLBIZ\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Seagate\Seagate Dashboard\SeagateDashboardService.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WFXSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\WinFax\WFXMOD32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DevDtct2.exe
C:\Program Files\MiniCLIP\mclip.exe
C:\Program Files\MMTaskbar\MultiMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jucheck.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\AAM Updates Notifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.conduit.com/?SearchSource=10&ctid=CT2704262
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: UrlSearchHook Class - {00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Wisdom-soft toolbar - {6dfc55bb-bfff-485a-9709-90c3fdf6db58} - C:\Program Files\Wisdom-soft\tbWisd.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder Toolbar - {f999a48b-1950-4d81-9971-79018f807b4b} - C:\Program Files\FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder\prxtbFre2.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: FreeSoundRecorder Toolbar - {32b29df0-2237-4370-9a29-37cebb730e9b} - C:\Program Files\FreeSoundRecorder\prxtbFre0.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: FreeSoundRecorder - {32b29df0-2237-4370-9a29-37cebb730e9b} - C:\Program Files\FreeSoundRecorder\prxtbFre0.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Canon Easy Web Print Helper - {68F9551E-0411-48E4-9AAF-4BC42A6A46BE} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\EWPBrowseLoader.dll
O2 - BHO: Wisdom-soft toolbar - {6dfc55bb-bfff-485a-9709-90c3fdf6db58} - C:\Program Files\Wisdom-soft\tbWisd.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: RoboForm - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.7018.1622\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar BHO - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\5.0.1423.0\npwinext.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder - {f999a48b-1950-4d81-9971-79018f807b4b} - C:\Program Files\FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder\prxtbFre2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\5.0.1423.0\npwinext.dll,-100 - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\5.0.1423.0\npwinext.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Wisdom-soft toolbar - {6dfc55bb-bfff-485a-9709-90c3fdf6db58} - C:\Program Files\Wisdom-soft\tbWisd.dll
O3 - Toolbar: FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder Toolbar - {f999a48b-1950-4d81-9971-79018f807b4b} - C:\Program Files\FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder\prxtbFre2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: FreeSoundRecorder Toolbar - {32b29df0-2237-4370-9a29-37cebb730e9b} - C:\Program Files\FreeSoundRecorder\prxtbFre0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBSCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBStime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Device Detector 3.lnk = C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DevDtct2.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MiniCLIP.lnk = C:\Program Files\MiniCLIP\mclip.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MultiMon Taskbar.lnk = C:\Program Files\MMTaskbar\MultiMon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll/RC_AddToList.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Preview - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll/RC_Preview.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll/RC_Print.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: iOpus iMacros - {0483894E-2422-45E0-8384-021AFF1AF3CD} - C:\Program Files\iMacros\imacros.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: iMacros Web Automation - {0483894E-2422-45E0-8384-021AFF1AF3CD} - C:\Program Files\iMacros\imacros.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {76A2A0AB-38B7-46DB-8E47-F10CDE4D7920} - http://aerial.leepa.org/ecwplugins/NCS.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: B-Service - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\Frank\Application Data\Mikogo\B-Service.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Brother BidiAgent Service for Resource manager (brmfbags) - Brother Industries, Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\BrmfBAgS.exe
O23 - Service: BrSplService (Brother XP spl Service) - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: getPlus(R) Helper - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlus_HelperSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Linksys Updater (LinksysUpdater) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Linksys\Linksys Updater\bin\LinksysUpdater.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn Maintenance Service (LMIMaint) - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\RaMaint.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LogMeIn.exe
O23 - Service: lxbs_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbscoms.exe
O23 - Service: MemeoBackgroundService - Memeo - C:\Program Files\Memeo\AutoBackup\MemeoBackgroundService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Panasonic Local Printer Service - Panasonic Communications Co., Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\PANASO~1\LocalCom\lmsrvnt.exe
O23 - Service: Panasonic Trap Monitor Service - Panasonic - C:\PROGRA~1\PANASO~1\TRAPMO~1\Trapmnnt.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB11 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\11.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB11.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Seagate Dashboard Service (SeagateDashboardService) - Memeo - C:\Program Files\Seagate\Seagate Dashboard\SeagateDashboardService.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft RemoteAssist - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\supportsoft\bin\ssrc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe SwitchBoard (SwitchBoard) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: WinFax PRO (wfxsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WFXSVC.EXE

--
End of file - 15164 bytes

ComboFix 11-12-11.02 - Frank 2011/12/12   1:10.11.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional  5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.2047.1416 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Frank\My Documents\Downloads\ComboFix.exe
AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free *Disabled/Updated* {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
FW: COMODO Firewall Pro *Enabled* {043803A3-4F86-4ef6-AFC5-F6E02A79969B}
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\DragToDiscUserNameD.txt
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\DragToDiscUserNameI.txt
c:\documents and settings\Frank\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\System Fix.lnk
c:\documents and settings\Frank\g2mdlhlpx.exe
c:\documents and settings\Frank\GoToAssistDownloadHelper.exe
c:\documents and settings\Frank\My Documents\~WRL0989.tmp
c:\documents and settings\Frank\WINDOWS
c:\program files\TelevisionFanaticEI
c:\program files\TelevisionFanaticEI\Installr\1.bin\64EIPlug.dll
c:\program files\TelevisionFanaticEI\Installr\1.bin\64EZSETP.dll
c:\program files\TelevisionFanaticEI\Installr\1.bin\NP64EISb.dll
c:\windows\CSC\d6
c:\windows\dasetup.log
c:\windows\jestertb.dll
c:\windows\system32\JjlSBJlm.ini
c:\windows\system32\JjlSBJlm.ini2
c:\windows\system32\tmp.reg
K:\Autorun.inf
K:\Setup.exe
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2011-11-12 to 2011-12-12  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-12-09 06:37 . 2011-12-09 06:37	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\Repository
2011-12-02 22:23 . 2011-12-02 22:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Frank\Application Data\com.adobe.DC3Module.AdobeADC
2011-12-02 05:13 . 2011-12-02 05:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Frank\Application Data\PDAppFlex
2011-12-02 04:53 . 2011-12-02 04:53	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Frank\Application Data\Adobe Mini Bridge CS5.1
2011-12-02 04:53 . 2011-12-02 04:53	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Frank\Application Data\StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
2011-12-02 03:07 . 2011-12-02 03:07	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\regid.1986-12.com.adobe
2011-12-02 00:31 . 2011-12-02 00:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe AIR
2011-11-24 13:09 . 2011-11-24 13:09	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Frank\Application Data\com.adobe.downloadassistant.AdobeDownloadAssistant
2011-11-24 13:09 . 2011-11-24 13:09	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Adobe Download Assistant
2011-11-16 02:00 . 2011-11-16 02:00	1600	----a-w-	c:\windows\wfxdrv18.tmp
2011-11-16 02:00 . 2011-11-16 02:00	12	----a-w-	c:\windows\wfxsem18.tmp
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-10-23 14:34 . 2011-10-23 14:34	1600	----a-w-	c:\windows\wfxdrv17.tmp
2011-10-23 14:34 . 2011-10-23 14:34	12	----a-w-	c:\windows\wfxsem17.tmp
2011-10-04 13:01 . 2011-10-04 13:01	1600	----a-w-	c:\windows\wfxdrv16.tmp
2011-10-04 13:01 . 2011-10-04 13:01	12	----a-w-	c:\windows\wfxsem16.tmp
2011-09-15 16:59 . 2011-09-17 14:18	4194304	----a-r-	c:\windows\system32\cdintf400.dll
2011-09-13 13:12 . 2007-12-02 15:19	29712	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys
2011-06-07 15:08 . 2011-06-07 15:08	27976	----a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\atgpcdec.dll
2011-06-07 15:08 . 2011-06-07 15:08	126360	----a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\atgpcext.dll
2011-05-27 16:30 . 2011-05-27 16:30	289592	----a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\ieatgpc.dll
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC}"= "c:\program files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll" [2010-05-26 1385864]
"{6dfc55bb-bfff-485a-9709-90c3fdf6db58}"= "c:\program files\Wisdom-soft\tbWisd.dll" [2007-07-17 1379352]
"{f999a48b-1950-4d81-9971-79018f807b4b}"= "c:\program files\FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder\prxtbFre2.dll" [2011-05-09 176936]
"{32b29df0-2237-4370-9a29-37cebb730e9b}"= "c:\program files\FreeSoundRecorder\prxtbFre0.dll" [2011-05-09 176936]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{00000000-6e41-4fd3-8538-502f5495e5fc}]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{6dfc55bb-bfff-485a-9709-90c3fdf6db58}]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{f999a48b-1950-4d81-9971-79018f807b4b}]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{32b29df0-2237-4370-9a29-37cebb730e9b}]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{32b29df0-2237-4370-9a29-37cebb730e9b}]
2011-05-09 09:49	176936	----a-w-	c:\program files\FreeSoundRecorder\prxtbFre0.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{6dfc55bb-bfff-485a-9709-90c3fdf6db58}]
2007-07-17 19:59	1379352	------w-	c:\program files\Wisdom-soft\tbWisd.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}]
2010-05-26 19:23	1385864	------w-	c:\program files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{f999a48b-1950-4d81-9971-79018f807b4b}]
2011-05-09 09:49	176936	----a-w-	c:\program files\FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder\prxtbFre2.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}"= "c:\program files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll" [2010-05-26 1385864]
"{6dfc55bb-bfff-485a-9709-90c3fdf6db58}"= "c:\program files\Wisdom-soft\tbWisd.dll" [2007-07-17 1379352]
"{f999a48b-1950-4d81-9971-79018f807b4b}"= "c:\program files\FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder\prxtbFre2.dll" [2011-05-09 176936]
"{32b29df0-2237-4370-9a29-37cebb730e9b}"= "c:\program files\FreeSoundRecorder\prxtbFre0.dll" [2011-05-09 176936]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{d4027c7f-154a-4066-a1ad-4243d8127440}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2996F0E7-292B-4CAE-893F-47B8B1C05B56}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{6dfc55bb-bfff-485a-9709-90c3fdf6db58}]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{f999a48b-1950-4d81-9971-79018f807b4b}]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{32b29df0-2237-4370-9a29-37cebb730e9b}]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}"= "c:\program files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll" [2010-05-26 1385864]
"{6DFC55BB-BFFF-485A-9709-90C3FDF6DB58}"= "c:\program files\Wisdom-soft\tbWisd.dll" [2007-07-17 1379352]
"{F999A48B-1950-4D81-9971-79018F807B4B}"= "c:\program files\FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder\prxtbFre2.dll" [2011-05-09 176936]
"{32B29DF0-2237-4370-9A29-37CEBB730E9B}"= "c:\program files\FreeSoundRecorder\prxtbFre0.dll" [2011-05-09 176936]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{d4027c7f-154a-4066-a1ad-4243d8127440}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2996F0E7-292B-4CAE-893F-47B8B1C05B56}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{6dfc55bb-bfff-485a-9709-90c3fdf6db58}]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{f999a48b-1950-4d81-9971-79018f807b4b}]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{32b29df0-2237-4370-9a29-37cebb730e9b}]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"LXBSCATS"="c:\windows\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBStime.dll" [2004-03-08 61440]
"AVG9_TRAY"="c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe" [2011-10-24 2078048]
"PaperPort PTD"="c:\program files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe" [2003-09-06 57393]
"itype"="c:\program files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe" [2009-01-07 1496968]
"IntelliPoint"="c:\program files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe" [2009-01-07 1468296]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2009-09-05 417792]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2011-05-31 20053608]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2011-04-08 254696]
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe" [2011-03-15 499608]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe" [2011-05-29 273544]
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk - c:\program files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe [2008-4-23 29696]
Device Detector 3.lnk - c:\program files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DevDtct2.exe [2007-12-16 114688]
MiniCLIP.lnk - c:\program files\MiniCLIP\mclip.exe [2002-8-6 372736]
MultiMon Taskbar.lnk - c:\program files\MMTaskbar\MultiMon.exe [2009-8-19 454656]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon]
"Taskman"=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\avgrsstarter]
2010-07-15 13:34	12536	------w-	c:\windows\system32\avgrsstx.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\LMIinit]
2008-10-17 15:17	87352	------w-	c:\windows\system32\LMIinit.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\aawservice]
@="Service"
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^[email protected]]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\[email protected]
backup=c:\windows\pss\[email protected] Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^MarketBrowser.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\MarketBrowser.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\MarketBrowser.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Office.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Office.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Scheduler for OEM.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Scheduler for OEM.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Scheduler for OEM.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Service Manager.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Service Manager.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Service Manager.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Frank^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Seagate Product Registration.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\Frank\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Seagate Product Registration.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Seagate Product Registration.lnkStartup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Alcmtr]
2010-11-03 22:13	64104	----a-w-	c:\windows\ALCMTR.EXE
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Bing Bar]
2010-03-24 20:26	243544	------w-	c:\program files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\5.0.1423.0\mswinext.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ControlCenter2.0]
2005-01-07 22:30	864256	------w-	c:\program files\Brother\ControlCenter2\brctrcen.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\IndexSearch]
2003-09-06 05:35	40960	------w-	c:\program files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
2009-09-21 20:36	305440	------w-	c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\LogMeIn GUI]
2007-08-03 20:09	63048	------w-	c:\program files\LogMeIn\x86\LogMeInSystray.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Memeo Instant Backup]
2010-04-23 00:33	136416	------w-	c:\program files\Memeo\AutoBackup\MemeoLauncher2.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MemoryCardManager]
2004-02-02 18:58	139264	------w-	c:\program files\Lexmark\Lexmark Precision Photo\memcard.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Microsoft Default Manager]
2009-11-11 21:43	288088	------w-	c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvCplDaemon]
2007-06-28 16:43	8466432	------w-	c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\nwiz]
2007-06-28 16:43	1626112	------w-	c:\windows\system32\nwiz.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Panasonic Device Manager for Multi-Function Station software]
2007-05-21 17:46	126976	------w-	c:\program files\Panasonic\MFStation\PCCMFSDM.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Panasonic Device Monitor Wakeup]
2006-11-02 19:54	303104	------w-	c:\program files\Panasonic\Device Monitor\DMWakeup.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Panasonic PCFAX for Multi-Function Station software]
2007-05-29 15:31	757760	------w-	c:\program files\Panasonic\MFStation\KmPcFax.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RoboForm]
2010-04-24 15:00	160328	------w-	c:\program files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\robotaskbaricon.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RoxioDragToDisc]
2006-11-15 13:05	1121016	------w-	c:\program files\Roxio\Drag-to-Disc\DrgToDsc.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RTHDCPL]
2011-05-31 00:18	20053608	----a-w-	c:\windows\RTHDCPL.EXE
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Seagate Dashboard]
2010-04-30 14:47	79112	------w-	c:\program files\Seagate\Seagate Dashboard\MemeoLauncher.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SetDefPrt]
2004-11-11 22:14	49152	------w-	c:\program files\Brother\Brmfl04g\BrStDvPt.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SkyTel]
2010-11-03 22:15	1833576	----a-w-	c:\windows\SkyTel.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SSBkgdUpdate]
2006-09-28 18:16	185896	------w-	c:\program files\Common Files\ScanSoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdUpdate.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\swg]
2008-11-07 15:27	68856	------w-	c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\USB2Check]
2006-11-06 17:31	81920	------w-	c:\windows\system32\PCLECoInst.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\USBToolTip]
2007-02-20 16:07	199752	------w-	c:\progra~1\Pinnacle\SHARED~1\Programs\USBTip\USBTip.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\WinFaxAppPortStarter]
2000-02-14 22:36	43008	------w-	c:\windows\system32\WFXSNT40.EXE
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"BITS"=3 (0x3)
"WZCSVC"=2 (0x2)
"W32Time"=2 (0x2)
"CiSvc"=3 (0x3)
"gusvc"=3 (0x3)
"aawservice"=2 (0x2)
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\usmt\\migwiz.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Panasonic\\TrapMonitor\\Trapmnnt.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\VideoLAN\\VLC\\vlc.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Real\\RealPlayer\\realplay.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\Frank\\Application Data\\Macromedia\\Flash Player\\www.macromedia.com\\bin\\octoshape\\octoshape.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG9\\avgupd.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG9\\avgnsx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\3B Software\\Digital TV for PC\\WTV.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\uTorrent.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\Frank\\My Documents\\utorrent.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\123CopyDVDGold 2010\\123CopyDVDGold.exe"=
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"3389:TCP"= 3389:TCPxpsp2res.dll,-22009
.
R1 AvgLdx86;AVG Free AVI Loader Driver x86;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [2008/05/24 10:06 AM 216400]
R1 AvgTdiX;AVG Free Network Redirector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [2010/04/08 06:14 PM 243152]
R2 713xTVCard;SAA7130 TV Card;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SAA713x.sys [2009/07/30 02:14 PM 279552]
R2 avg9wd;AVG Free WatchDog;c:\program files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe [2010/07/15 08:34 AM 308136]
R2 DVDAccss;DVDAccss;c:\windows\system32\drivers\DVDAccss.sys [2010/06/20 02:18 AM 29156]
R2 LMIInfo;LogMeIn Kernel Information Provider;c:\program files\LogMeIn\x86\rainfo.sys [2007/08/03 03:09 PM 12856]
R2 MemeoBackgroundService;MemeoBackgroundService;c:\program files\Memeo\AutoBackup\MemeoBackgroundService.exe [2010/04/22 07:33 PM 25824]
R2 SeagateDashboardService;Seagate Dashboard Service;c:\program files\Seagate\Seagate Dashboard\SeagateDashboardService.exe [2010/04/30 09:47 AM 14088]
R2 WDMTVTuner;Universal WDM TV Tuner;c:\windows\system32\drivers\WDMTuner.sys [2009/07/30 02:15 PM 25984]
R3 dfmirage;dfmirage;c:\windows\system32\drivers\dfmirage.sys [2005/11/25 04:43 PM 31896]
R3 libusb0;LibUsb-Win32 - Kernel Driver, Version 0.1.12.1;c:\windows\system32\drivers\libusb0.sys [2009/10/22 04:05 PM 28672]
S?2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010/12/11 02:51 PM 135664]
S3 3xHybrid;SAA713x TV Card Service;c:\windows\system32\drivers\3xHybrid.sys [2009/07/30 02:11 PM 906368]
S3 Ambfilt;Ambfilt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Ambfilt.sys [2011/05/30 07:19 PM 1691480]
S3 B-Service;B-Service;c:\documents and settings\Frank\Application Data\Mikogo\B-Service.exe [2008/12/07 02:06 PM 185640]
S3 brfilt;Brother MFC Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\BrFilt.sys [2008/02/10 04:36 PM 2944]
S3 brparimg;Brother Multi Function Parallel Image driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\BrParImg.sys [2008/02/10 04:37 PM 3168]
S3 BrParWdm;Brother WDM Parallel Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\BrParwdm.sys [2008/02/10 04:36 PM 39552]
S3 BrSerWDM;Brother WDM Serial driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\BrSerWdm.sys [2008/02/10 04:36 PM 61440]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010/12/11 02:51 PM 135664]
S3 LinksysUpdater;Linksys Updater;c:\program files\Linksys\Linksys Updater\bin\LinksysUpdater.exe [2008/01/15 09:28 AM 204800]
S3 MBAMSwissArmy;MBAMSwissArmy;\??\c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys [?]
S3 Panasonic Local Printer Service;Panasonic Local Printer Service;c:\progra~1\PANASO~1\LocalCom\lmsrvnt.exe [2008/02/16 12:48 AM 36864]
S3 RoxMediaDB11;RoxMediaDB11;c:\program files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\11.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB11.exe [2008/11/17 10:51 AM 1128944]
S3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010/02/19 01:37 PM 517096]
S4 PCPitstop Scheduling;PCPitstop Scheduling;c:\program files\CA\PCPitstopScheduleService.exe [2010/12/06 10:37 PM 90296]
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-12-11 c:\windows\Tasks\AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0-ACER-Frank.job
- c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\updaterstartuputility.exe [2011-12-02 22:42]
.
2011-12-12 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-12-11 19:51]
.
2011-12-12 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-12-11 19:51]
.
2011-12-12 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-117609710-1993962763-725345543-1003.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2011-03-29 14:47]
.
2011-12-12 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-117609710-1993962763-725345543-1003.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2011-03-29 14:47]
.
2010-12-11 c:\windows\Tasks\Scheduled Update for Ask Toolbar.job
- c:\program files\Ask.com\UpdateTask.exe [2010-05-26 19:23]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://search.conduit.com/?SearchSource=10&ctid=CT2704262
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: Customize Menu - file://c:\program files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - c:\program files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll/RC_AddToList.html
IE: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - c:\program files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
IE: Easy-WebPrint Preview - c:\program files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll/RC_Preview.html
IE: Easy-WebPrint Print - c:\program files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll/RC_Print.html
IE: Fill Forms - file://c:\program files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
IE: RoboForm Toolbar - file://c:\program files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
IE: Save Forms - file://c:\program files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 65.32.5.111 65.32.5.112
DPF: {76A2A0AB-38B7-46DB-8E47-F10CDE4D7920} - hxxp://aerial.leepa.org/ecwplugins/NCS.cab
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\Frank\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9qkt99ai.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Ask.com
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - about:blank
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://websearch.ask.com/redirect?client=ff&src=kw&tb=WBG&o=15136&locale=en_US&apn_uid=E153306D-E0A3-434B-8693-302E894045A2&apn_ptnrs=RS&apn_sauid=451ED433-B2CF-4E21-9A21-BC4C0CD97198&apn_dtid=&q=
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0026-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0026-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Read It Later: [email protected] - %profile%\extensions\[email protected]
FF - Ext: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - %profile%\extensions\{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}
FF - Ext: FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder Toolbar: {f999a48b-1950-4d81-9971-79018f807b4b} - %profile%\extensions\{f999a48b-1950-4d81-9971-79018f807b4b}
FF - Ext: Conduit Engine : [email protected] - %profile%\extensions\[email protected]
FF - Ext: FreeSoundRecorder Community Toolbar: {32b29df0-2237-4370-9a29-37cebb730e9b} - %profile%\extensions\{32b29df0-2237-4370-9a29-37cebb730e9b}
FF - Ext: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension
FF - Ext: RealPlayer Browser Record Plugin: {ABDE892B-13A8-4d1b-88E6-365A6E755758} - c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext
FF - Ext: AVG Safe Search: {3f963a5b-e555-4543-90e2-c3908898db71} - c:\program files\AVG\AVG9\Firefox
FF - Ext: AI Roboform Toolbar for Firefox: {22119944-ED35-4ab1-910B-E619EA06A115} - c:\program files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\Firefox
FF - Ext: Java Quick Starter: [email protected] - c:\program files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ff
FF - Ext: Move Media Player: [email protected] - c:\documents and settings\Frank\Application Data\Move Networks
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
HKCU-Run-AdobeBridge - (no file)
MSConfigStartUp-COMODO Firewall Pro - c:\program files\COMODO\Firewall\cfp.exe
MSConfigStartUp-Download Rates and Guidelines - c:\loanratefind\getr.exe
MSConfigStartUp-RoxioEngineUtility - c:\program files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe
MSConfigStartUp-TkBellExe - c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
AddRemove-TaxACT 2007 - c:\progra~1\2NDSTO~1\TAXACT~1\Unta07.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
disk not found C:\
.
please note that you need administrator rights to perform deep scan
scanning hidden processes ...  
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
  LXBSCATS = rundll32 c:\windows\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBStime.dll,[email protected]??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? 
.
scanning hidden files ...  
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(752)
c:\windows\system32\LMIinit.dll
c:\windows\system32\LMIRfsClientNP.dll
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(2780)
c:\program files\MMTaskbar\shellhook.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
c:\docume~1\Frank\LOCALS~1\Temp\catchme.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
c:\program files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
c:\program files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\program files\LogMeIn\x86\RaMaint.exe
c:\program files\LogMeIn\x86\LogMeIn.exe
c:\program files\LogMeIn\x86\LMIGuardian.exe
c:\program files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTSMLBIZ\Binn\sqlservr.exe
c:\windows\system32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
c:\windows\system32\WFXSVC.EXE
c:\program files\Symantec\WinFax\WFXMOD32.EXE
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
c:\windows\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2011-12-12  01:28:47 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2011-12-12 06:28
ComboFix2.txt  2008-05-21 19:38
ComboFix3.txt  2008-05-21 13:27
ComboFix4.txt  2008-05-20 23:52
ComboFix5.txt  2011-12-12 05:44
.
Pre-Run: 15,111,639,040 bytes free
Post-Run: 15,398,682,624 bytes free
.
WindowsXP-KB310994-SP2-Pro-BootDisk-ENU.exe
[boot loader]
timeout=2
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
c:\cmdcons\BOOTSECT.DAT="Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" /cmdcons
UnsupportedDebug="do not select this" /debug
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect /noguiboot /maxmem=2048 /numproc=2
.
- - End Of File - - FC5F674CA184A5351AE4E654F0EC1158


----------



## johnb35

We need to disable system restore so it can delete your restore points to get rid of the infected one.  Right click on Computer, click on properties, click on the system restore tab, check the box to turn off system restore, then click apply, ok.  Then go back into it and uncheck the box so it turns system restore back on.  

You shouldn't get that popup anymore from AVG.  As I said at the end of my last message I need to see a log that comobix created for us.  

Go to C:Qoobox and in that folder will be a file named add-remove programs.txt. Please open that file and copy and paste the contents in your next reply.  We need to do some general maintenance and cleanup on your system yet.


----------



## fmonte

Thanks John, here is the log you requested. Also, I followed your system restore instruction.

µTorrent
Ad-Aware 2007
Adobe AIR
Adobe Community Help
Adobe Download Assistant
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Photoshop CS5.1
Adobe Reader 7.1.0
Advanced WindowsCare 2.56 Personal
ADVISORS INSIGHTâ„¢ Client
AI RoboForm (All Users)
Any Video Converter 3.1.7
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
APRWIN 6.2
ArcSoft PhotoStudio 5.5
Ask Toolbar
ATI - Software Uninstall Utility
AVG Free 9.0
Bing Bar Platform
Bonjour
Brother 1440
Brother MFL-Pro Suite
Brownie
BytePro
CA PC Tune-Up 2.0.0.8
Canon MP Navigator 3.0
Canon MP160
Canon MP160 User Registration
Canon My Printer
Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint
Canon Web Publisher
ClubWPT
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Digital TV for PC 2.0
DirectX 9 Runtime
DiskAid 3.1
Displaysoft Main Install
DivX Plus Web Player
DVD Flick
[email protected] 2.0.3
Easy-WebPrint
EMCO_MSI_TRIAL_PACKAGE - eyeBeamConfig
Encompass NetBranch Installation Manager
Expstudio Audio Editor FREE
Exterminate3
Financial Freedom RMA Installer
Free Audio Editor
Free Sound Recorder v9.2.5
FreeOnlineRadioPlayerRecorder Toolbar
FreeSoundRecorder Toolbar
French Spelling Settings
GEMS
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
GoToMeeting 4.8.0.721
Graboid Video 1.65
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954550-v5)
iMacros V6.90
Image Web Server 8.1 IE Plugins (Build:3,4,0,242)
InkNote Manager
IsoBuster 2.5.5
iTunes
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 26
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
K-Lite Codec Pack 3.5.7 Full
Karaoke 1.9
Kaspersky Online Scanner
Lexmark 810 Series
Lexmark Precision Photo
LibUSB-Win32-0.1.12.1
Linksys Updater
LiveAdvisor (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate
LogMeIn
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware version 1.51.2.1300
MarketBrowser
Memeo Instant Backup
MeridianLink Site Security Certificate
MessageSave (remove only)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB979906)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Microsoft Default Manager
Microsoft English TTS Engine
Microsoft IntelliPoint 6.3
Microsoft IntelliType Pro 6.3
Microsoft Office Live Meeting 2005
Microsoft Office Outlook 2003 with Business Contact Manager Update
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server Desktop Engine (MICROSOFTSMLBIZ)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual J# 2.0 Redistributable Package
Microsoft WSE 2.0 SP3 Runtime
Microsoft_VC80_ATL_x86
Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86
Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86
Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86
Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86
Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86
Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86
Microsoft_VC90_MFCLOC_x86
Mikogo
MiniCLIP 2002
Mirage Driver 1.1
Mortgage Wizard version 6.9
Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem
Move Media Player
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.24)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
MSXML 6 Service Pack 2 (KB973686)
MultiMon TaskBar PRO 3 (Trial)
Next Video Converter 3.56
NVIDIA Drivers
Octoshape add-in for Adobe Flash Player
OfficeReady Family Essentials
Olympus Digital Wave Player
Oxelon Media Converter 1.1
Panasonic Multi-Function Station software
Panasonic V1.13.00E Device Monitor
Panda ActiveScan 2.0
PaperPort 9.0
PDF Settings CS5
Pinnacle Instant DVD Recorder
Pinnacle Video Driver
Point
Point 7.2
QuickFreedom 1.1.0
QuickTime
RarZilla Free Unrar
Readiris Pro 7.0
RealNetworks - Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Runtime
RealPlayer
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RealUpgrade 1.1
Reverse Mortgage Analyzer
Reverse Mortgage Analyzer 97SP
Roxio Activation Module
Roxio CinePlayer Decoder Pack
Roxio Drag-to-Disc
Roxio Easy CD and DVD Burning
Roxio Easy VHS to DVD
Roxio Easy VHS to DVD Content
Roxio Video Capture USB Driver
Safari
ScanSoft OmniPage SE 4.0
Seagate Dashboard
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Speedy Assessment
Spybot - Search & Destroy
SUPER © Version 2009.bld.36 (June 10, 2009)
SureThing Express Labeler
Symantec WinFax PRO 10.0
TaxACT 2007
TaxACT 2009
TTS Wrapper
TWC Customer Controls
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows XP (KB911164)
VC80CRTRedist - 8.0.50727.4053
Veetle TV 0.9.17
Video Capture USB
VideoLAN VLC media player 0.8.6d
WebEx
WebFldrs XP
Windows Driver Package - AMD System  (04/06/2006 1.0.1.0)
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Wisdom-soft Set up ScreenHunter 5.1 Free
Wisdom-soft Toolbar
XnView 1.97.8
Yugma


----------



## johnb35

I'm not familiar with some of the software listed, however, here is a list of what should be uninstalled.

µTorrent
Ad-Aware 2007
Adobe Reader 7.1.0
Ask Toolbar
AVG Free 9.0
CA PC Tune-Up 2.0.0.8
Java(TM) 6 Update 26
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
LiveAdvisor (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate
MarketBrowser
Spybot - Search & Destroy

Since you had utorrent installed, is it possible that you have illegal/pirated software on your system?  If so, you should uninstall anything that isn't legal. 

I'm having you uninstall adaware and spybot because malwarebytes is a much better program to use to clean your system.  You have old symantec software installed so you should download and run their removal tool.

ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

You have older versions of java installed, so uninstall the versions l listed then go here to download the latest.

http://www.java.com/en/download/inc/windows_upgrade_ie.jsp

I'm also having you uninstall an old version of AVG, I would recommend to install either AVAST or Microsoft Security Essentials, both are free.  I personally recommend Avast.

Also go through the rest of your installed programs and uninstall anything you don't use anymore.  No sense having programs you don't use on your system.

The last things you should do is download and run Ccleaner and then defrag your hard drive.

http://download.cnet.com/ccleaner/

Let me know if you continue to have issues.

If you need adobe reader then get the latest version here.

http://get.adobe.com/reader/?promoid=BUIGO


----------

